# URL for ASX listings



## Jett_Star (25 August 2004)

Looking for surfer friendly sites that have accurate/current ASX listings with a brief description given for each.

Anyone know of any?


----------



## GreatPig (25 August 2004)

Jett_Star,

There's always the ASX's own site here.

Look under "Company Research" for "Listed Companies". You can then click on the stock code for each company for more information.

GP


----------



## paulm (25 August 2004)

*School Stock Market Game*

Hi everyone,

I just started playing the ASX stock market game today for school.

Any idea of good stocks to buy??  The game only goes for 10 weeks.

Ive already bought ZINIFEX and OILSEARCH. When do you think NAB will stop dropping?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 August 2004)

*Re: School Stock Market Game*



			
				paulm said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just started playing the ASX stock market game today for school.
> 
> ...



Paul,

Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums.

Firstly, please try and keep the threads on topic. Your post was not a response to Jett Star's question and should not have been posted in this thread.

Also, nobody here can give you any sort of financial advice. Financial Advisors are licensed professionals. If you are unsure about what stocks to buy, take a look around and read people posts on various stocks and then do some of your own research!

I know you only have ten weeks but there is a lot of information out there. How much of it you find is up to you.

Good luck!


----------



## Jett_Star (28 August 2004)

Hey thanks GP.  

I was wondering if there were any others, built by someone other than ASX.

Some of the language on the ASX site is a little baffling to a newbie like me.

A great place to learn though.

:newbie:


----------

